# Shower Door Mod..



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

In my current Outback (leaving my house in 1 hour) Y-Guy removed the shower curtain and installed an accordion shower curtain that did a great job, but I'm looking to go one step future in my next Outback.

I'd like to put in a sliding door, like a lot of homes have. Would have 2 doors...one slides behind the other.

Granted the doors would be narrow, but I think it would be possible.

Anyone done this before?

Anyone ever seen this at a RV show?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Have not seen any small ones for RV's but you may be able to re-size one of the regular sized ones but why don't you like the accordion door?.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I know the local glass shop here claims that they can make a custom shower door for any size opening. Maybe try a shop out your way and see. ---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Have not seen any small ones for RV's but you may be able to re-size one of the regular sized ones but why don't you like the accordion door?.


It's not that I don't like the accordion door...i was simply thinking of ways to mod my next Outback and thought why not a sliding glass door.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That would be kinda cool but you might have to take them off in transit. I had one in my old house and they got knocked off pretty easy. Rollers in a track on the bottom and a flimsy hanging track up top.....and I bought a pretty nice one.---Mike


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We just installed a 36" x 57" glass triple slide shower door that we purchased at a local RV parts store. There are some clips that hold the doors in the tracks and a latch that is designed to keep the door from sliding back and forth while travelling. Our first campout with the new shower door will be over Memorial Day weekend.










I found the same door online at: glass triple slide shower door


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Central Mass Outbackers said:


> We just installed a 36" x 57" glass triple slide shower door that we purchased at a local RV parts store. There are some clips that hold the doors in the tracks and a latch that is designed to keep the door from sliding back and forth while travelling. Our first campout with the new shower door will be over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would work, the reason I was hesitant was a double door would have made it hard to get in and out of but a triple sounds good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Central Mass Outbackers said:


> We just installed a 36" x 57" glass triple slide shower door that we purchased at a local RV parts store. There are some clips that hold the doors in the tracks and a latch that is designed to keep the door from sliding back and forth while travelling. Our first campout with the new shower door will be over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet....this is exactly what I wanted. Thanks for the link...I will check it out.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do keep an eye on the triple shower doors, when we were motorhome shopping we came across one of the brands that had bunk beds that had a triple shower door. Each one we went into was off the tracks and the dealer was aware of it. Seemed they were prone to come off the track, hopefully it was only an issue with the manufacturer not installing them correctly. Just wanted you to be aware, hope its not an issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Do keep an eye on the triple shower doors, when we were motorhome shopping we came across one of the brands that had bunk beds that had a triple shower door. Each one we went into was off the tracks and the dealer was aware of it. Seemed they were prone to come off the track, hopefully it was only an issue with the manufacturer not installing them correctly. Just wanted you to be aware, hope its not an issue.


Will do...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Central Mass Outbackers said:


> We just installed a 36" x 57" glass triple slide shower door that we purchased at a local RV parts store. There are some clips that hold the doors in the tracks and a latch that is designed to keep the door from sliding back and forth while travelling. Our first campout with the new shower door will be over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Central,

How did the shower doors work out for you?


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> We just installed a 36" x 57" glass triple slide shower door that we purchased at a local RV parts store. There are some clips that hold the doors in the tracks and a latch that is designed to keep the door from sliding back and forth while travelling. Our first campout with the new shower door will be over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Central,

How did the shower doors work out for you?
[/quote]
We have taken two short trips since installing the shower doors (30 minutes on back roads). The doors stayed in their tracks and worked great with no leaks.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Central Mass Outbackers said:


> We have taken two short trips since installing the shower doors (30 minutes on back roads). The doors stayed in their tracks and worked great with no leaks.


thanks,

I will have to look into adding them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> We have taken two short trips since installing the shower doors (30 minutes on back roads). The doors stayed in their tracks and worked great with no leaks.


thanks,

I will have to look into adding them.

[/quote]

Yep...this is high on my list of mods for the new Outback.


----------

